

Reclaiming Newcastle’s industrial past for the city's digital economy - the_git
http://www.thegit.com.au/reclaiming-the-newcastle-post-office/

======
introspekt
It would be really nice if this could happen, currently we have not much
option but to relocate to Sydney for tech work.

Newcastle has been searching for a way it revitalise the CBD, and I could see
the proposed being a help. The University of Newcastle is developing a new
campus in nearby Honeysuckle, with the business school being the first to
move.

[http://www.newcastle.edu.au/news/2011/03/17/university-
city-...](http://www.newcastle.edu.au/news/2011/03/17/university-city-campus-
attracts-bipartisan-support.html)

This could work well with a startup orientated space that can be fed by
students from the new campus.

However, as with many things, it needs money and without any tech success
stories from and still operating in the area, sourcing investment for this
specific use will be hard.

